# Giant Bobbin



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Well, finally set and dried the latest yarn from the giant Majacraft Bobbin I bought.
Its a bit tricky to use, in all honesty, not really for the Saxony. In time, will get the knack of it.

The up side..... the biggest skein weighs 10.6 ozs ! That is quite a bit more, compared with my other skeins with the normal sized bobbins.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Your yarn came out beautifully.
I am a big fan of that color. 

Is it just tricky to get an even take-up on a big bobbin?
Seems like it would take more tension adjustments.

Very pretty stuff.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thanks!

Can get it to take up, but it slips, refuses to ply at first, no matter how much I fine tune the tension and even at the high/fast ratio.
Also hard to peddle with this one, compared to my other bobbins.

It was originally made for their castle wheels... not the Saxonie. It fits the spindle shaft...just barely.
Will keep tinkering with it..... like plying the big skeins too much.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Oh my! That is a beautiful skein of yarn in wonderful colors.

What kind of yarn is it? Did you grow/shear/blend, etc., the whole thing? How many yards did you end up with? What are you plans for that yarn?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you too!

It is British top, medium green, with some red, purple...etc... shot through with 35% Tussah silk. 
Brought as Roving, way back when. VBG 

I have no idea on the yards, normally just do the weight. Could spend the time doing the yards and winding it in a ball, if anyone is interested. 
Plans... right now.... just have skeins on Etsy. 

Guess one of these years, I will have to find the time to learn to weave.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

What does British top mean? Do you know what kind of wool? And I forgot to ask what weight it is. I know what it looks like but I'm not real good with weights yet. What is your etsy name? Will this skein be for sale? I am not supposed to buy anymore yarn but we all know how that works in real life 

Sorry for all the questions but I really like that yarn.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The lady I bought it from... since has gone out of business... she told me.. British top, was the most soft fleece she could buy at the time. She would buy it, dye and mix it will a bit of silk then sell it as Roving.
So I am guessing, it is a mix of fleeces... or one of the softer fleeces in the UK?
Wish I could tell you more.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/InkandBrushcreations


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Bergere, that's a beautiful color yarn!

Reminds me of a forest, or a hunter type color.
It would just rock for hats, gloves, sweater's.
Anything you would wear outdoors in cold weather.

Isnt plying a blast?!
Good luck with the bobbin/settings.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you Pearl! 
Love the color too. VBG Any Earth colors,,, seem to be drawn to them.

Plying can be fun... and a challenge... LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful yarn! That bobbin must be huge. I hope you get all the bugs worked out of it so you can enjoy your spinning.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that's gorgeous. Love the color and the loft!

I have found that with my jumbo bobbins that I have to reverse the scotch tension's tension direction to get a nice, even takeup. Does that make sense? 

Can you try that with yours? Wait - the Saxonie is double drive? 

then you just have to change tension by moving the MOA back and forth? Then a good, strong, (even larger diameter) drive band might be the key.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Single band... double treadle.

I have a wee knob (not the same as with the British language.  ) That adjusts tension with a string and spring.

Not the best photo... but you see the wee string in the groove of the Bobbin, towards the Mother of All? Below and to the left is the knob.










Will try to get a better photo...

Changed the drive band that one would use for lace.... though it is still temperamental.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

then you have scotch tension, right? That's the same as my Bluebonnet and I do have to reverse the tension so that instead of coming from under the bobbin right to left and over my bobbin from right to left, it crisscrosses UNDER my bobbin from right to left and over my bobbin left to right. Is that clear as mud? Wow. I really should take a picture!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Ah.... ok.. now I get it. LOL Some times I can be a little slow. Will give that a try and see if it helps.


----------

